# Kenmure Castle/mansion/hotel



## vogelport (Mar 2, 2010)

My first explore in ages! My wife, daughter and I went for a short break in Scotland and explored this little gem. 


Situated near New Galloway, Scotland. The building dates from the medieval ages, but has been burned and rebuilt and extended a number of times since. It was burnt in the times of Mary, Queen of Scots and again by Robert Cromwell. 
It was converted to a Mansion in 19th century and was the seat of the Viscount of Kenmure, and the seat of the Gordon family and the Gordon Lairds of Lochinvar. 

Finally it was converted in to a hotel, then a decade or so later, sold to a demolition contractor who stripped it of its fittings and left it as a ruin in the 1960's. :mad2:

Entrance to walled garden






Steps to the castle





standing in the courtyard





through a window





ruin





Iron weight brace from upper floors





Original staircase, 16th century





Upstairs looking down at 'new' part of building





corridor in the cellars





Meathook





another original part of the castle





strange stone carving around windows















view of the castle from the other side. (poor quality but the only one i have, sorry)


----------



## boxfrenzy (Mar 2, 2010)

I love that place. Castles are great. Nice work indeed.


----------



## scribble (Mar 3, 2010)

I love the little grotesque! That pediment just standing up above the wall is amazing. What an interesting place.


----------



## pricejs (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, that is some place. Nice to see thar exploring can be a family activity


----------



## vogelport (Mar 4, 2010)

pricejs said:


> Wow, that is some place. Nice to see thar exploring can be a family activity



Exploring can be a family activity. lol. if you look at picture 3, that blue and pink object in the picture is my 1 yr old daughter in a backpack. lol. left her outside the castle with my wife though, wouldnt take her into a structure so unstable. Possibly derelictplaces.co.uk's youngest explorer?


----------



## vogelport (Mar 4, 2010)

Below is a tin-carved inprint of the castle. This picture was made in 1780 and gives an idea of its former glory.


----------



## hnmisty (Mar 8, 2010)

Where did the spiral stairs go? I have a thing for stairs like that 
What's the tiny door-like thing to the left of the gates to the garden?
An amazing place, always wish I could travel back in time to see places like this in their glory


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous place. So many nice things to see. Love the walled garden entrance pic...beautiful gates...and interesting to see the wall rubble infill.
Fabulous find.


----------



## vogelport (Mar 8, 2010)

hnmisty said:


> Where did the spiral stairs go? I have a thing for stairs like that
> What's the tiny door-like thing to the left of the gates to the garden?
> An amazing place, always wish I could travel back in time to see places like this in their glory



The spiral stairs went up 2 floors then dropped off, destroyed from there upwards. i think it originally would have gone up 4 floors to the roof.

and the tiny door-like thing?






dont know!


----------

